# Post your BEST 3 of 2019!



## gk fotografie (Jan 1, 2020)

Happy New Year !!

After some trying out, the 'your BEST 3' thread will start today, normally this will be a monthly thread for members to post their 3 best photos taken during the previous month, but what could be better than starting on January 1st with the best 3 photos that you took in the past year, 2019

This is the 'Just For Fun' forum so there will be no critique or negative comments allowed.
Positive feedback and other discussion of settings, technique, inspiration, processing, location etc. is encouraged. So, please *SHOW YOUR BEST 3 PHOTOS IN THIS THREAD!*


----------



## gk fotografie (Jan 1, 2020)

Let me be so cheeky this time to start first.

View attachment 184526
View attachment 184543
View attachment 184528


----------



## Tropicalmemories (Jan 1, 2020)

gk fotografie said:


> Let me be so cheeky this time to start first.
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Great and unusual images to start the thread!   The trees look amazing - was this a lens, a lensball or post processing?


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jan 1, 2020)

Nice ones, GK. I like everything in #1. #2 reminds me of those plasma balls. I can't figure out what #3 is, but my first thought said " eggs "


----------



## SquarePeg (Jan 1, 2020)

Maybe not technically “best”, but 3 favorites.


----------



## gk fotografie (Jan 1, 2020)

Tropicalmemories said:


> gk fotografie said:
> 
> 
> > Let me be so cheeky this time to start first.
> ...



Result obtained with a circular fisheye lens Meike 6.5mm Fuji mount, 190º view. The edit is made with a negative (slightly rotated) and the original and I added a fairly transparent layer of color as an extra. That I've edited the photo has a good reason for me, as well as the fact that I've given this photo the title "scary forest". The photo was taken at the place where my uncle as a soldier was killed 3 days after the start of WWII and  only 1 day before the capitulation of the Netherlands. It was the first time ever that I visited his grave in the Field of Honor in Rhenen - NL and the adjacent forest where it all took place. This photo has won the* TPF Photo Challenge* and there is a possibility that an enlarged version for the celebration of 75 years of liberation this year, is exhibited in a museum.


----------



## Tropicalmemories (Jan 1, 2020)

My best 3 would have to include my favourite subject ....


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jan 1, 2020)

gk fotografie said:


> Dean_Gretsch said:
> 
> 
> > *Hope you don't mind, but I chose to pick my favorite converted photos of 2019.*]
> ...



Ok, very sorry. I have deleted the previous post.


----------



## MSnowy (Jan 1, 2020)

HAPPY NEW DECADE


----------



## Braineack (Jan 1, 2020)

Tri_and_Duyen-106 by Braineack, on Flickr




DSC_5658 by Braineack, on Flickr




Quinn-116-Edit2 by Braineack, on Flickr


----------



## smoke665 (Jan 1, 2020)

Tough choice as my shooting improved to the point that I had a lot of favorites this year, but three that are near the top of the list.




I Wanna Be A Cowgirl by William Raber, on Flickr




I Am The Most Interesting Dog In The World-3.jpg by William Raber, on Flickr




Woman And Dog by William Raber, on Flickr


----------



## gk fotografie (Jan 2, 2020)

smoke665 said:


> Tough choice as my shooting improved to the point that I had a lot of favorites this year, but three that are near the top of the list.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



#2 It's really a sweet dog that allows everything and enjoys the attention, that expression, delicious!


----------



## zulu42 (Jan 3, 2020)

I can't decide I can't decide I can't choose 3 I chose 3


----------



## SquarePeg (Jan 3, 2020)

@zulu42  that first one is incredible!


----------



## Jeff15 (Jan 4, 2020)




----------



## DarkShadow (Jan 4, 2020)




----------



## Peeb (Jan 4, 2020)

Not sure that these are my 3 favorites, but it is 3 of my better ones...

1.  


Lunar Eclipse with star filter added by Peeb OK, on Flickr

2.  


Foggy pond panorama- 3 image stitch by Peeb OK, on Flickr

3. 


Fall fog, processed in BW by Peeb OK, on Flickr


----------



## Photo Lady (Jan 5, 2020)




----------



## zombiesniper (Jan 5, 2020)

I'll play. Here's 3 decent ones.




Northern Hawk owl by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr




Got his feathers in a bunch by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr




Yellow leg by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## SquarePeg (Jan 5, 2020)

@DarkShadow 

really love the soft purple tones in that last one.


----------



## DarkShadow (Jan 5, 2020)

Thanks.


----------



## K9Kirk (Jan 6, 2020)

So many good photographers and editors in here, the pictures are really awesome. I feel like my pictures fail in comparison but here goes anyway!


----------



## Nwcid (Jan 6, 2020)

This is definitely a challenge, 2019 was a good year for photography for me.  I am setting up 2020 to be even better.


----------



## waday (Jan 6, 2020)

Not necessarily the best, but the ones I tend to like:

1.



2019 Faves by Wade, on Flickr

2.



2019 Faves by Wade, on Flickr

3.



2019 Faves by Wade, on Flickr


----------



## K9Kirk (Jan 9, 2020)

K9Kirk said:


> So many good photographers and editors in here, the pictures are really awesome. I feel like my pictures fail in comparison but here goes anyway!
> 
> View attachment 184763 View attachment 184767
> View attachment 184770



Thanks to everyone for the compliments, they're very appreciated!


----------



## CherylL (Jan 11, 2020)

Nwcid said:


> This is definitely a challenge, 2019 was a good year for photography for me.  I am setting up 2020 to be even better.
> 
> View attachment 184776 View attachment 184777 View attachment 184778



Love the portrait with the horse.  Love how the light falls.


----------



## CherylL (Jan 11, 2020)

1.



Miss K by Cheryl, on Flickr

2.



Guard dogs window washers by Cheryl, on Flickr

3.



Sunflower comb over by Cheryl, on Flickr


----------



## Nwcid (Jan 11, 2020)

CherylL said:


> Nwcid said:
> 
> 
> > This is definitely a challenge, 2019 was a good year for photography for me.  I am setting up 2020 to be even better.
> ...



Thank you.  We shot a session in a very short period of time right as the sun was setting.


----------



## snowbear (Jan 11, 2020)

I'll call them favorites.


----------



## zulu42 (Jan 11, 2020)

@waday your roller coaster shot is epic I love it


----------



## waday (Jan 11, 2020)

zulu42 said:


> @waday your roller coaster shot is epic I love it


Thank you!


----------

